# Cracked stock question???



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a Browning A-bolt with a cracked stock. Don't see how an fix it so I was wondering if anyone on here has used a Boyd's stock? I really like the prairie hunter(it looks my Browning Safari montecarlo stock) Always liked the raised cheek piece, which the factory stock doe not have. How hard was it to change they stock?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 25, 2015)

No one here has used a Boyd's stock?????


----------



## jglenn (Oct 25, 2015)

you should have no issues changing to a Boyd.. Easily the best wood stock for the $$ out there.. inletting is generally pretty good.. the laminates are a bit heavy by nature so I'd go with the Walnut.


lots of options from them these days so pay for what you want.

I do not think you will be disappointed


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 25, 2015)

Love Boyd stocks....that being said, I'd betcha that stock can be fixed. I've fixed cracked stocks before and as long as you take your time, you can do a good job. 

Here in the Albany area Mr. Garvin is the man to see...fixing cracked stocks is his specialty. I've seen some stocks he's fixed that looked almost new where it looked like they were in a hundred pieces prior to fixing! He's good. 

Give him a call...he's not too far away from you.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Oct 26, 2015)

x3 on Boyd's stocks. They offer some great products and are my go to source for stocks.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 27, 2015)

Most any break can be fixed. Sometimes stronger than original. I've had to fix numerous breaks, chips and splits when building flintlocks. 
I might consider the Boy'ds stocks, I've considered them myself. But I'd certainly find someone to try and fix the broke stock, then sell it.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 27, 2015)

Replaced a factory synthetic on my M77 SS Hawkeye in .358 with a Boyds laminate stock. Drop-in fit and rifle shoots as well or better than it did in factory plastic job. 

Also, if you want, there are a LOT of extras you can add to Boyds stocks now with several options available. You can make it as plain or as fancy as you like.

Left side in picture.


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 30, 2015)

model88_308 said:


> Left side in picture.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Looks great!


----------



## JohnK (Nov 8, 2015)

A plus with Boyd's is you can order the length of pull that fits you.


----------



## one hogman (Nov 16, 2015)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> I have a Browning A-bolt with a cracked stock. Don't see how an fix it so I was wondering if anyone on here has used a Boyd's stock? I really like the prairie hunter(it looks my Browning Safari montecarlo stock) Always liked the raised cheek piece, which the factory stock doe not have. How hard was it to change they stock?



How bad is it cracked,?? I recently repaired a walnut stock with some clear epoxy glue, it is very strong, but you must be able to get it in the crack well and clean off any residue before it sets up.


----------

